# Can I feed Tetra bits to juvenile T.Duboisi?



## jaikumar74 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Guys,
i have Juvenile T.Duboisi, can I feed tetra bits as their main diet?

Thanks in advance.

Jaikumar


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

Is this Color bits or Discus bits?


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

If you can find it locally or thru the mail, there are better foods than the Tetra Bits for them.

I would recomend to you to get a Vegtable based flake food, or one of the proven pellets foods such as New Life Spectrum -1mm pellet Cichlid Formula, or Hikari Excel - Mini Pellet, or Dainichi's Veggie DX or Veggie FX - baby pellet.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Juvi as in how small?

I feed my fry/juvi NewLifeSpectrum Grow which is a .5mm pellet
Juvi/sub-adults/adults get fed NLW Cichlid formula 1mm, Dainichi Veggie DX and Dainichi Color Fx


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Juvi as in how small?

I feed my fry/juvi NewLifeSpectrum Grow which is a .5mm pellet
Juvi/sub-adults/adults get fed NLW Cichlid formula 1mm, Dainichi Veggie DX and Dainichi Color


----------



## jaikumar74 (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks Guys

Its Tetra bits - discus

They are about 1"


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

What food are they eating now, that is what is probably best for them at this point.

Then switch over to whatever food is most readily availible to you to get.

It really needs to be a vegtable based flake, or one of the pellet types suggested.


----------

